# Fragen zu Biofilter



## Testpilot (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir Biofilter bauen und habe dahingehend einige Fragen die ich mit der Suchfunktion nicht beantwortet bekam.

Ich wollte den Teil meines Flachwasserbereich (bis15cm) vom Hauptteil abtrennen, dass lässt sich bei meinem Teich relativ gut bewerkstelligen, das ganze sieht da in etwa so aus wie in der Anlage zu sehen.

Das Wasser durchfließt einen Heissner Druckfilter mit UV, läuft am Steinwall herunter und dort wo der Pfeil zu sehen ist, zurück in den Teich. 
Ich habe im Flachwasserbereich 16er Kiesel liegen und einige wenige Pflanzen.
Ich wollte noch 8er Kiesel auffüllen und kräftig bepfanzen  
Zur Pflanzenauswahl kann ich noch nicht s sagen, da hab ich echt keinen Plan aber ich denke mal jede Pfanze ist besser als keine Pflanze, oder  
Zudem hatte ich mir vorgestellt am Fuße des Steinwalls einen Sprudelstein zu versenken.

Was denkt ihr, macht mein Vorhaben sinn?

Danke

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Iris S. (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Biofilter*

Hallo Timo,



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte den Teil meines Flachwasserbereich (bis15cm) vom Hauptteil abtrennen, dass lässt sich bei meinem Teich relativ gut bewerkstelligen, das ganze sieht da in etwa so aus wie in der Anlage zu sehen.



Wie willst Du den Teil abtrennen? Interessiert mich, denn ich habe etwas ähnliches vor (nur größer).

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Testpilot (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Biofilter*

Das ist relativ einfach.
Ich habe noch alte Klinkersteine über gehabt. 
Habe also eine kleine Mauer (3 Steine hoch) gebaut und von innen
Teichfolie gegengelegt und unter den obersten Stein geklemmt.
Zur anderen Seite hin einfach mit Kiesel beschwert. 
Soll ja nicht hermetisch abgedichtet sein 
Man kann das aber auch mit Sandsäcken machen, die Bieten sicherlich besseren halt 
bei größeren Bauvorhaben als Klinker

Guckst Du hier


----------



## Iris S. (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Biofilter*

Hallo Timo,

so eine  Mauer war auch meine erste Idee, wird aber bei uns nicht funktionieren.



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann das aber auch mit Sandsäcken machen, die Bieten sicherlich besseren halt
> bei größeren Bauvorhaben als Klinker



Habe ich auch schon von gehört. "Teichsäcke Geotextil" von Re-Natur. Bin ich aber noch nicht von überzeugt. Mir fehlen noch genügend Infos.

Danke jedenfalls für Deine Antwort. Viel Erfolg noch bei Deinem Vorhaben - mehr Pflanzen können nie schaden  .

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Annett (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Biofilter*

Hallo Timo,

nimm doch statt Kies Lava - sie hat wesentlich mehr Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien.... und darum geht es doch in einem "Biofilter", oder? 

Pflanzen kann man (fast) nie zuviel haben.


----------



## Testpilot (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Biofilter*

Lava ......... hmmm eignet sich diese zum bepflanzen?


----------



## Annett (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Biofilter*

Hi,

ja klar, warum denn nicht? 

Kommt natürlich auf die verwendete Größenfraktion an. 
Aber mit Feldsteinen der Größe XL lassen sich auch keine Pflanzen mehr befestigen. 

Ich hab glaube 8-32mm genommen.  Aber 100%ig kann ichs jetzt nicht mehr sagen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4


----------



## Testpilot (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Biofilter*

Nichts gegen meine XL Feldsteine  
Ich werde mal sehen wo ich hier Lavagestein herbekomme.
8-32er hört sich aber garnicht so schlecht an.
Ich werde mein Vorhaben so umsetzen so wie ich es oben beschrieb. 

Vielen Dank an euch!

Gruß
Timo


----------

